# Could you help me?



## nike98 (May 12, 2011)

Hello again. It's me, but I can't find where in this category is the "Music recognition" page, so I will ask here. Again I will ask about music, but this time is some disco. I don't know from who is it, but I want to know. If you can help me, here is the song:






I know there are some sounds, that are not from the song, but don't mind them.


----------

